# Deckhand / Helping Hand 7/27 60 mile trip



## DP REEF (Sep 26, 2015)

Heading out to intersection or straight south to tequila/cerveza etc and fishing back on from 7am to 7PM. Fishing 26 ft Grady white out of surfside

Looking for a paid helping hand to tie knots, help gaff, drive boat at times, and clean fish.

If there is nothing to do, occasional fishing is fine. Somewhere of a hybrid crew or deckhand.

Text me your terms at 832-472-7558


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## DP REEF (Sep 26, 2015)

Whoops , the date is 7/28. Tomorrow not today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

